# EMERGENCY- Anal Gland Rupture



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
Today morning I noticed a small abscess near Olive's anal gland. I called several vets and I was informed that it is an issue in the anal gland. I have an appointment for 10 AM tomorrow. I just noticed blood spots on the carpet and Olive was hiding. I lured her out and saw that the abscess was ruptured. Should I wait till tomorrow or should I take her to the Animal ER?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Unfortunately we can’t answer that for you. Please call your emergency vet clinic and ask for their recommendation. That’s what we did when Peggy swallowed something potentially dangerous. They told us what to watch for that would require emergency care.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Unfortunately we can’t answer that for you. Please call your emergency vet clinic and ask for their recommendation. That’s what we did when Peggy swallowed something potentially dangerous. They told us what to watch for that would require emergency care.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.


I already called one place, they said that they cannot make a recommendation. It is my choice if I call or wait. I am going to call a couple more places.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'd think infection may be your biggest concern. I'd probably clean it up and put some bacitracin on it if I couldn't get in right away.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I do not believe you should mess with an actual rupture yourself. Go in tonight would be my thought, and I'm not answering a poll to say so. Anal glands can impact the nerves influencing fecal continence, from what I have read here, but I am not a veterinarian or an expert.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia had an anal gland rupture. It's not life threatening on its own, but the sooner you get Olive in for help, the more comfortable she will be.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Once the abscess has ruptured the pain is much reduced. Yes, it needs attention and may need antibiotics, but it is not a life threatening emergency. Sophy had one with absolutely minimal problems - I used warm compresses (boiled water, cooled, with a very little salt) until I could get to the vet.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I agree its not life threatening since you will be at the vet within 24 hours anyway. I had a chihuahua that had problems with his anal gland and it ruptured. Most of the pain is relieved but the vet will clean it and likely it ay have aopening where they will rupture occurred. My vet had me insert a antibiotic cream into it daily until it healed. That dog was one I had to have his glands expressed every few months, then I started giving hi pumpkin with his meals, (not pie filling). It reduced the problems immensely .


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I had always heard this was an emergency, but some of our members have had experience with it and say you can wait. Personally, I'd still take my dog right in. But I always err on the side of extreme caution.


----------



## Ivyann (Dec 17, 2021)

I hope all is well. My 5 pound little boy had a rupture. I took him to an over night clinic. They put him under and fixed it. After that we took him to a vet every month to have his glands expressed from the inside as his were more prone to rupture. They did rupture another time at the vet when they expressed him. As he got older it was every other month. At the over night clinic they asked for 1700. to help him. I got them to reduce it to 700. The second time I was in the country and the vet charged me 12.00 to express him and clean up the wound. It was a journey. I miss it all though. I groomed him at home because he got a cut at the groomer as a puppy. So he had his nails trimmed and anal glands expressed at the vet. I just learned to tell each new vet that he had to be expressed from the inside by someone with small hands because he was so tiny. The second one happened when a vet was expressing from the outside, it built up and ruptured again. I never trusted myself to do it at home.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I had always heard this was an emergency, but some of our members have had experience with it and say you can wait. Personally, I'd still take my dog right in. But I always err on the side of extreme caution.


I actually would not wait too long, when in my post I said not life threatening , was due to her having an appointment the next day, just thought I should clarify that...when a anal gland ruptures it is infected so it must be seen by vet.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Please give us an update on Olive when you can, Olive Love! Worried about her.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Hope she’s ok!


----------

